# Parque de las Leyendas | El tradicional zoológico de Lima | Noticias - Avances - Curiosidades



## dannyhighrise

_*El Parque de Las Leyendas "Felipe Benavides Barreda" (en honor a su fundador) fue inaugurado en 1964 en el primer gobierno de Fernando Belaúnde Terry como el primer gran zoológico de la capital. 

Asentado entre los terrenos de las antiguas haciendas de Pando y Maranga en el actual distrito de San Miguel, lugar en donde se asienta el Complejo Arqueologico de Maranga conformado por innumerables edificios de la epoca prehispanica y forma parte del circuito turístico del parque. 

En el parque pueden diferenciarse cuatro regiones: Costa, Sierra, Selva y el área Internacional que albergan un total de 2140 animales de 262 especies distintas. Ademas se puede observar una importante colección de especies botánicas, museos de sitio (que iremos recorriendo más adelante), zonas de camping, etc.*_










_*Los invito a comenzar éste recorrido ... revisando el tarifario...*_









_Ya en el parque, la zona de informes_










_*Primero que nada echemos un vistazo al circuito del parque:*_










_*Algunas leyendas prehispanicas para comenzar...*_










*1ra parte: ZONA SIERRA*

_*Ubicada a la mano derecha de la entrada, nuestro recorrido empieza aquí (y terminará en la Costa, luego de dar toda la vuelta al parque y retornar por el lado izquierdo). *_










_*Subiendo las escalinatas de piedra, un aviso importante:*_









_
*Éste mirador se alza como un vigía de la zona sierra*._










_*Bueno, en ésta jaula deberían recibirnos los majestuosos cóndores  pero están mejorando el ambiente.*.._




















_*Ya en la hora del almuerzo :colgate:*_


















_*Al menos están los aguiluchos cordilleranos (a falta de cóndores)*_ 



























*Lo que me llamó la atención aquí, más que las aves, es la vicuña que se estaba sola en ese recinto.*










*Pasemos a visitar la réplica de Pampa Galeras:*









_*La huaca Tres Palos al fondo complementa ésta réplica del habitat natural*_.




































_*La Mina Modelo, un museo interactivo donde pueden apreciar todo sobre ésta actividad que es tan importante en el Perú*_ (lamentablemente mi camara no pudo tomar fotos decentes adentro debido a la poca luz)










_*Algo reacías a la camara, pero es que así son ellas*_ 










*Acercandonos al final de nuestro recorrido por ésta región...
Cada paisaje resulta tan cautivador que da ganas de fotografiarlo todo...*
















​
:banana2: :banana2:

No se pierdan las proximas actualizaciones, además habrá algunos pequeños videos interesantes. Espero que éste mágico recorrido sea de su agrado  

:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Freed

me gusto el parque .. pero no me gusta que los animales esten encerrados lo odiioooo deberian de ser libres..no deberian existir los zoológicos 
en fin :bash:


----------



## roberto_vp

Wow, no iba ahí desde hace más de una década... se ve bien. Me parece que ahora los animales son encerrados d euna forma menos traumática por así decirlo, por ejemplo ya no se utilizan rejas sino mallas y se ve que todos los jardines y la infraestructura están bien cuidados (espero que la huaca también).


----------



## eduardo90

Vaya hace tiempo que no voy la verdad se ve bien


----------



## tacall

Wooh un recorrido virtual por el parque de las leyendas.. buena idea


----------



## Libidito

Que chevere!!!!


----------



## Alejo85

esta mucho mejor


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

Hace más de una década que no voy, ya que también está el de Huachipa; cuando fuí hace una punta de años, se notaba descuidado y venido a menos, ahora luce mejor.


----------



## Imanol

No voy hace aaaañoooos, interesante thread, el primero tan completo del zoo.


----------



## pedro1011

El Parque de las Leyendas es uno de los lugares más lindos y relajantes de Lima. La última vez que fui, hace unos ocho años, estaba bien cuidado, y me alegra ver que ahora está aún mejor. 
Buenas fotos, Danny!


----------



## yvan789

que wena" hace años k no veo el Parque de las leyendas" 
gracias por las photos"


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Bravazas las fotos. Qué buena idea! XD


----------



## beatlemaniaco

muy buenas fotos. hace como 8 años que no voy a ese parque. sera motivo para regresar.


----------



## *ClauDia*

La ultima vez que estuve allí fue en el 2007 se nota que lo han mejorado mucho.

Espero la foto de los monos


----------



## rasogu

Estos limeños que no van a su zoologico sobre todo los que viven aca,se pasan.Yo fui el 2008 (hace poco),si bien la infraestructura ha mejorado bastante,esta quedando un poco pequeño por la cantidad de gente que lo visita,yo fui un fin de semana y que cnatidadde gente a veces tienes que hacerturno para poder ver a los animales,yo tengo algunas fotos, te preguntaria danny si puedo colocarlos,despues de que pongastodastus fotos


----------



## Indochine

yo fui hace 2 años, y estaba mejor que antes, y como no hiva de tiempo tenia un idea de que el puente era inmenso, ahora lo vi mas corta quisas por cuestion de edad, de todo el parque el ambiente que me gusta mas es el de la sierra con las escaleras de piedras, y las casitas tipicas.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Ohh!!! hace un día no entro al foro y ya me estaba perdiendo este thread, buenas fotos Daniel .


----------



## mangolight

oo chevere!!, Danny con todo tu respeto, sera que puedo poner unas fotos del parque de las leyendas tambien??, las hice en marzo del anho pasado. y puede complementar tu thread!, claro si tu me lo permites!!
Saludos, de un ex-cipresino del parque Felipe Sassone!
yo tambien soy del barrunto!!

PD. FOtos de la sierra!


----------



## dannyhighrise

roberto_vp said:


> Wow, no iba ahí desde hace más de una década... se ve bien. Me parece que ahora los animales son encerrados d euna forma menos traumática por así decirlo, por ejemplo ya no se utilizan rejas sino mallas y se ve que todos los jardines y la infraestructura están bien cuidados (espero que la huaca también).


Asi es, de igual forma el circuito arqueológico está bien cuidado, cualquier huaquita pequeña que te encuentras en el camino está debidamente cercada y con un panel informativo :yes: también me gustó ver que las obras de expansión están en marcha :banana:



eduardo90 said:


> Vaya hace tiempo que no voy la verdad se ve bien





tacall said:


> Wooh un recorrido virtual por el parque de las leyendas.. buena idea





Libidito said:


> Que chevere!!!!





Alejo85 said:


> esta mucho mejor


Gracias  yo fuí hace cuatro años y también he visto que está progresando poco a poco. 



Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> Hace más de una década que no voy, ya que también está el de Huachipa; cuando fuí hace una punta de años, se notaba descuidado y venido a menos, ahora luce mejor.





Imanol said:


> No voy hace aaaañoooos, interesante thread, el primero tan completo del zoo.





pedro1011 said:


> El Parque de las Leyendas es uno de los lugares más lindos y relajantes de Lima. La última vez que fui, hace unos ocho años, estaba bien cuidado, y me alegra ver que ahora está aún mejor.
> Buenas fotos, Danny!





yvan789 said:


> que wena" hace años k no veo el Parque de las leyendas"
> gracias por las photos"





YibrailMizrahi said:


> Bravazas las fotos. Qué buena idea! XD





beatlemaniaco said:


> muy buenas fotos. hace como 8 años que no voy a ese parque. sera motivo para regresar.


Gracias a ustedes, me alegro que les guste la idea kay: Espero entonces que se animen a visitarlo, sobretodo porque me faltan fotos de los interiores de los museos de sitio (mi camara se loquea con poca luz )



*ClauDia* said:


> La ultima vez que estuve allí fue en el 2007 se nota que lo han mejorado mucho.
> 
> Espero la foto de los monos


Claro, tengo cantidad de primates en las fotos  ...sobre esos monitos que quieren darte la mano... la mala costumbre de algunos de darle alimentos indebidos, felizmente las mallas ahora no permiten ésto.



rasogu said:


> Estos limeños que no van a su zoologico sobre todo los que viven aca,se pasan.Yo fui el 2008 (hace poco),si bien la infraestructura ha mejorado bastante,esta quedando un poco pequeño por la cantidad de gente que lo visita,yo fui un fin de semana y que cnatidadde gente a veces tienes que hacerturno para poder ver a los animales,yo tengo algunas fotos, te preguntaria danny si puedo colocarlos,despues de que pongastodastus fotos


Tengo que decir que en efecto, son muchos los turistas extranjeros y de provincias que visitan el parque, pues los propios limeños creo que van más al de Huachipa, aunque éste no llega a igualar ese aire de tradición y cultura que inspira Las Leyendas... Puedes poner tus fotos en ésta página (si no son muchas) o en su defecto en la siguiente.



Indochine said:


> yo fui hace 2 años, y estaba mejor que antes, y como no hiva de tiempo tenia un idea de que el puente era inmenso, ahora lo vi mas corta quisas por cuestion de edad, de todo el parque el ambiente que me gusta mas es el de la sierra con las escaleras de piedras, y las casitas tipicas.


:colgate: Claro!! recuerdo que de pequeño a mí me daba miedo el puente que está en la zona costa, mi papá saltaba haciendose el payaso y hacia balancear el puente, y yo todo asustado  



Inkandrew9 said:


> Ohh!!! hace un día no entro al foro y ya me estaba perdiendo este thread, buenas fotos Daniel .


Gracias, bueno llegaste a tiempo para la segunda tanda de fotos kay:



mangolight said:


> oo chevere!!, Danny con todo tu respeto, sera que puedo poner unas fotos del parque de las leyendas tambien??, las hice en marzo del anho pasado. y puede complementar tu thread!, claro si tu me lo permites!!
> Saludos, de un ex-cipresino del parque Felipe Sassone!
> yo tambien soy del barrunto!!


Habla barrio!! :colgate: Claro, puedes postear algunas fotos aquí ya que no son muy antiguas, luego para pasar a la segunda parte del recorrido


----------



## Tyrone

Buenísimo el thread, buen tema buenas fotos de uno de los lugares más encantadores de Lima ... espero que sigan las fotos, aparte de las archiconocidas regiones tenemos los acuarios, los museos, las huacas, etc ... yo también tengo algunas fotos


----------



## neo3102

DISCULPEN ALGO QUE NO ME GUSTA DEL PARKE DE LAS LEYENDAS SON LOS ESPACIOS DE LOS ANIMALES ALGUIEN SABE SI LOS REMODELARAN ? ASI COMO EL DEL OSO PARDO ??' YA QUE VER A LOS LEONES ASI ME DAN PENA YO PENSE QUE YA TENIA SU PATIO PROPIO DONDE CORRER ALGUIEN SABE SI REMODELARAN SU AMBIENTE ???

POR CIERTO DANNY EXELENTE POST GRACIAS X LAS FOTOS YO NO VOY AL PARKE DESDE ACE 4 O 5 AÑOS DESDE Q ME FUI DEL PERU GRACIAS X MOSTRARNOS COMO ESTA AHORA QUE DE ECHO SE VE MUCHO MEJOR  SALU2


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Quoteándome 



dannyhighrise said:


> ^^ Tengo la primicia, a los grandes felinos los van a trasladar a un lugar especial, el felinario, mucho más amplio y con una recreación muy natural de su habitat, estará en la zona noreste del parque (que da hacia Riva Agüero) para finales de éste año. Creo que luego pasará lo mismo con las aves mas grandes (algo así como lo de Huachipa) aunque sea para que ejecuten un corto vuelo.


----------



## neo3102

dannyhighrise said:


> ^^ Quoteándome


AJJAJ GRACIAS DANNY SIEMPRE GENTIL JEJEJE  NO LO HABIA LEIDO ME ALEGRA TANTO LA NOTICIA Y GRACIAS X EL TEMA AGREGADO QUE ENTRETIENE MUXO SALU2


----------



## dannyhighrise

*...me encanta llegar a ésta parte*

*RECORRIDO ARQUEOLÓGICO* (parte 1) 

_El patrimonio arqueológico del parque está conformado por 52 huacas que pertenecieron a las culturas Lima (0-600 d.C), el Curacazgo de Maranga, perteneciente al Señorio Ychma (período Intermedio Tardío 1100-1450 d.C.) y el Imperio Inca (1450-1532 d.C) monumentos que funcionaron como templos, palacios, centros administrativos, plazas, murallas, etc. Las edificaciones de la época de la cultura Lima se caracterizan por la construcción con "adobitos", y las del Curacazgo de Maranga se caracteriza por estructuras en tapia. Se distinguen dos sectores: el sector amurallado (que encierra los principales edificios de la ocupación Inca) y el sector extramuros (donde están los edificios más importantes del Curacazgo de Maranga: Huaca Tres Palos, Cruz Blanca, San Miguel y La Cruz).
Es así que el conjunto se denomina Complejo Arqueológico de Maranga, el mejor conservado de Lima Metropolitana._ 











*SECTOR EXTRAMUROS*
La Huaca San Miguel, Cruz Blanca, La Cruz y Tres Palos forman un conjunto que delimita una gran plaza cuadrangular, donde ahora se encuentra la zona selva y la zona de camping este.


_*HUACA TRES PALOS (Huaca 40)* 

El templo principal del Curacazgo de Maranga.
Pirámide de forma rectangular compuesta por cuatro plataformas que ascienden de Este a Oeste. La entrada principal al monumento posee una rampa que asciende directamente a la plataforma superior del sitio arqueológico. 
En la plataforma más alta presenta un sistema de 96 pozos con troncos para el control del tiempo, de las estaciones del año y de las mareas, conocimientos que aplicaron en la organización de la agricultura y la pesca. Los muros son de tapial con acabados enlucidos y pintados en colores blanco y amarillo ocre.
Habría funcionado originalmente como templo – observatorio del Curacazgo de Maranga, pero luego, durante el Imperio Inca, fue convertida en tambo.

Vista desde el camping de la zona selva...









Vista desde el Parque Juan Pablo II, subiendo desde La Marina...









Vistas desde la zona sierra...


















Detalle de la plataforma superior








Foto: Patpal



*HUACA LA CRUZ (Huaca 38)*

Montículo de planta rectangular, orientado de Sur a Norte, con 4 plataformas visibles, 3 de las cuales se orientan en un eje Este a Oeste, al lado Sur, del montículo y la cuarta (la más alta) se orienta en un eje Norte – Sur, a la cual se accede por un posible acceso ubicado en la esquina Noreste del montículo. 
Este edificio es considerado como un centro administrativo del Curacazgo de Maranga.


















Foto: Patpal



*HUACA SAN MIGUEL (Huaca 37)*

Los grandes recintos con banquetas descubiertas por las excavaciones así como la finura de los pisos y enlucidos, manifiestan que el edificio fue originalmente de caracter administrativo – ceremonial. De las estructuras de esta etapa destaca un gran recinto con nichos.
Luego cumplió funciones de almacenaje masivo de productos alimenticios entre fines del Intermedio Tardío e inicios de la época Inca. Se han hallado recientemente tumbas, entre las que destacan la de "El Personaje Tatuado"
y "La Dama de los Batanes".

Frente a la entrada del parque









Los trabajos de restauración están a full para abrir un pequeño circuito por la huaca









...desde la zona de camping detrás de la huaca


















Recinto de los nichos, Huaca San Miguel








Foto: Patpal

Al costado, cerca a la entrada, me encontré ésta réplica de la Piedra de Saywite (pero yo me quedo con la de Camino Real con Pezet :happy











*HUACA CRUZ BLANCA (Huaca 36)*

El sitio ha sido definido como centro administrativo – ceremonial.
La parte alta está conformada por una serie de terrazas edificadas con muros de tapia que forman recintos con rellenos de cantos rodados con arcilla o tierra suelta. En el lado norte se observa el frontis principal donde se ubica una gran escalera que asciende a la parte superior del montículo. En la parte central de este se ubica el Recinto Principal (Recinto de los Nichos).
Casi la totalidad de estructuras de este sitio arqueológico se encuentran construidas en tapia mediante la técnica de adosamiento superficial.

Al final del camino de la selva...


















Vista desde el norte de la zona de camping...


















Recinto de los nichos, Huaca Cruz Blanca








Foto: Patpal


Otras huacas pequeñas del sector extramuros en la zona internacional:

*Huaca 34*










*Huaca 43*








_​
Fuente: Patronato del Parque de Las Leyendas 
http://www.patpal.gob.pe/


----------



## mangolight

chevere!
oe danny, ya puedo poner mis jotos?


----------



## Tyrone

Buenísimo ... esto es lo que hace único al Parque de las Leyendas: creo que ningún parque zoológico cuenta con patrimonio arqueológico en su interior :cheer:


----------



## Limeñito

Impresionante!!!!!!
Tengo ganas de ir de nuevo y ver las huacas, el jardín botánico, el zoológico propiamente dicho y los museos que hay en su interior.

El patrimonio arqueológico es, de veras, importantísimo.


----------



## Lia_01

*Danny, te han salido bien bacanes las fotos, está muy bien cuidado este parque zoológico y las huacas, me ha gustado los comentarios que pones de cada foto. Yo fui hace dos años y me gustó.*


----------



## Inkandrew9

Muy buenas fotos Daniel, y bueno ... ojalà sigan poniendo en valor todo el conjunto arqueològico.


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Gracias por esos comentarios kay: ahora continúo... ya viene el jardín botánico, la zona costa y más 

*RECORRIDO ARQUEOLÓGICO* (parte 2)

*Museo de Sitio Ernst W. Middendorf*

Inaugurado en enero del 2003, presenta exposiciones de los hallazgos realizados en la zona arqueológica del parque, como por ejemplo los dos entierros humanos encontrados en la Huaca San Miguel.
Y también puede visitar la réplica del Señor de Sipán, el ajuar funerario, la representación de la corte real y la cámara funeraria.


















_Foto: Patpal_


_Exposición "Marai, Malanca y Maranga". 
Aquí una maqueta arqueológica de todo el parque









La huaca San Marcos 









Ruinas de Pachacamac









Complejo arqueológico Mateo Salado







_



*SECTOR AMURALLADO*

_*MURALLA PREHISPÁNICA (Muralla 55E)*

Constituye el lado este del llamado Gran Recinto Amurallado que encierra a los principales edificios del complejo en la época Inca. Se extiende de sur a norte a lo largo de 540 m y alcanza unos 5 m de altura.










Continúa...









Vista desde el sector oeste de la zona internacional...











*HUACA LA PALMA (Huaca 48)*

Dentro del Gran Recinto Amurallado, está construido en tapia y adobes. 
Compuesto por un volumen piramidal con tres plataformas interconectadas por dos rampas centrales, y una parte baja conformada por una plaza central de planta cuadrangular rodeada de banquetas y muros con hornacinas, además de estructuras menores formando recintos y pasajes. 
Fue el principal edificio de la Época Inca (1450-1532 d.C) del Complejo Arqueológico Maranga y es además una de las pocas huacas en Lima que aún conserva frisos en relieve.










Friso de "las aves piquero"








Foto: Patpal

Friso de "las cruces escalonadas"








Foto: Patpal

"Perdón, vengo como reportero de Skyscrapercity"... "pase señor" :colgate: 









A un costado están las caballerizas... los domingos el público puede disfrutar del galanteo de los pura sangre peruanos 


*EL PALACIO INCA (Huaca 55)*
Actualmente de acceso restringido al público, se encuentra en el extremo oeste del parque. Todo el conjunto está construido en tapia de corte trapezoidal. Se cree que funcionó como residencia del administrador incaico de ésta zona









Foto: Patpal_


A la mano derecha... próxima laguna de recreación... con botes a pedales y una isla al centro









Al fondo, el hospital naval y la huaca Aramburú (tapando la de San Marcos)
















​


----------



## Lia_01

*Muy interesante, no he ido al museo, en invierno trataré de ir. Que bonito que hagan una laguna para botes de pedal.*


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Que chèveres las últimas fotos... hay tanto para recorrer y visitar que un día no alcanza!


----------



## AnaMaría26

Hola a todos!! 
Éste es mi primer mensaje, estoy contenta de entrar a ésta buenísima comunidad de foristas peruanos, he quedado sorprendida con tantos temas interesantes. Y éste sin duda me llamó la atención, me hizo recordar mi infancia (uuu tampoco soy muy vieja jiji), espero que sigan con las fotos...

Saludos!!


----------



## dannyhighrise

Lia_01 said:


> *Muy interesante, no he ido al museo, en invierno trataré de ir. Que bonito que hagan una laguna para botes de pedal.*


Si por favor, en otoño o primavera, pero en verano hno: Cuando tomé las fotos salí de mi casa con el cielo nublado y hasta cayó una suave llovizna, me olvidé del bloqueador (todo confiado) y quedé peor que un camarón hervido :lol:



Vane de Rosas said:


> Que chèveres las últimas fotos... hay tanto para recorrer y visitar que un día no alcanza!


Por eso lo recomendable es ir desde temprano... yo suelo empezar por la zona Sierra, aunque también pueden empezar por la Costa que está a la mano izquierda de la entrada. 




AnaMaría26 said:


> Hola a todos!!
> Éste es mi primer mensaje, estoy contenta de entrar a ésta buenísima comunidad de foristas peruanos, he quedado sorprendida con tantos temas interesantes. Y éste sin duda me llamó la atención, me hizo recordar mi infancia (uuu tampoco soy muy vieja jiji), espero que sigan con las fotos...
> 
> Saludos!!


Clon :no: :no:


----------



## Indochine

rasogu said:


> Con tu permiso danny,aca unos cuantos animalitos de la zona internacional


exelentes tomas, ese osito deve ser este, saven como se llama?


----------



## lokaz0

wauu.... nunca fui a conocer el parke , pero por las imagenes podria decir q esta bonito aunke le falta cosas por mejorar, pero esta bonito el parke, esperemos mas fotos.


----------



## dannyhighrise

*BIODIVERSIDAD BOTANICA*

_En la entrada del Jardín Botánico, dos tremendas mariposas nos reciben 

















Foto: Panoramio









Foto: Panoramio









Foto: Panoramio









Foto: Panoramio









Foto: Panoramio









Foto: Panoramio


Ahh que relax... al fondo la zona donde puede dejar a su criter si quiere jugar un rato 










Entre la biodiversidad botánica del parque, también podemos apreciar un completísimo cactario, al costado del museo de sitio

















Foto: Panoramio


Éstos monitos maquisapa casi se me escapan, están solitarios al costado de la huaca San Miguel... 
























No me olvido de ustedes los peruanísimos perros sin pelo, en la esquina norte de la Huaca Cruz Blanca... pobre Machu Picchu, no le dieron bola en la Casa Negra (Blanca :happy










Para terminar ésta parte... el Espejo de Agua

















Foto: Panoramio









Foto: Panoramio


Y en su entrada... 








_​
:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Muy buena tanda de fotos, se nota que se han empeñado en darle nuevos aires al zoo limeño. Salu2 Daniel


----------



## Cazafantasias

*El Espejo De Agua*



dannyhighrise said:


> Para terminar ésta parte... el Espejo de Agua


¿El Espejo De Agua siempre está cerrado? Estoy de acuerdo con eso para que pueda conservarse mejor, pero a veces quisiera que estuviera abierta al público para caminar un rato por ahí y tomarle fotos desde diferentes ángulos.


----------



## dannyhighrise

Siguiente página... :colgate: (antes de terminar )


----------



## dannyhighrise

*DOS MUSEOS MÁS*

_*El museo Kalinowski*, donde el tiempo se detiene, encontraremos fósiles, animales disecados (como una gran colección de arácnidos :shifty... está abierto siempre  




















Éste coco está muy tieso :colgate:










Sorry, mi cámara odia la oscuridad 










Arriba a la derecha, cráneo de un Tigre de Bengala; abajo, el de un león; a la izquierda, el de un caballo, y arriba...











*El Museo del Petróleo*... lástima que lo encontré cerrado 










Una simulación de la extracción del petróleo con partes reales traídas desde el Oleoducto Nor Peruano










Una familia que se quedó con las ganas de entrar... a la derecha, la "caja" Mac Gregor de la Católica :lol:








_​


----------



## dannyhighrise

*...y como dice cierta canción "todo tiene su final"...*

*ZONA COSTA*


_La zona costa no es muy grande, pero me gustó 










Los pingüinos en su salsa










Vamos a la playa!!










Por fin encuentro al majestuoso caimán... (los vecinos si que tienen una panorámica del parque XD)










El caimán de Tumbes al acecho... :shifty:










El famoso puente colgante... pintado así me hace recordar al trencito chichero del centro :lol:










Abajo algunos venados y la muralla inca










Y para cerrar, cómo olvidarme de los majestuosos lobos marinos... la primera vez que visito el acuario 











:banana: :banana: :banana:
_​


----------



## roberto_vp

Muy buen recorrido, gracias por las fotos! No recordaba que fuese tan grande tuviera tantas cosas el Parque de las Leyendas, será motivo para regresar pronto.


----------



## dannyhighrise

*Ahh!! me olvidaba...*










*...Y yo les agradezco a ustedes... vuelvan pronto!!* :happy:

kay:kay::banana2::banana2::banana2:kay:kay:​


----------



## limeñologo

Muy interesante este thread sobre el Parque de las Leyendas, por fín uno con aires ecológicos.:banana::banana::banana:
Lo que me ha llamado la atención es esta placa ,que dice que las piedras de esa portada fueron traídas de la cantera de Atocongo ,y...que pertenecieron a la fachada del recordado "Panóptico" la antigua Penitenciaría de Lima demolida para construir el Sheraton y el Centro Cívico... :no:


dannyhighrise said:


> Y en su entrada...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers: :cheers:


Aquí tengo una foto más completa de la portada:









La encontré en internet,y tambien decia que las piedras fueron traidas desde las canteras del Agustino,y no de Atocongo , hasta se le construyó una riel para traerlas...
Si alguien tiene informacion sobre eso,sería bueno comunicarlo...

Me ha encantado este thread,muuuuuuuy buenokay:


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL

Mi ultima vez que estuve alli fue hace 25 anos.
habra cambiado, habran mas animales?
habra mejorado el nivel de infraestructuta?
espero ke yessss.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL

Caray, vi las fotos y realmente esta muy, pero muy bonito.
Ke alegria.


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Claro brother, hay una gran variedad de especies, lo único es que aún no hay reemplazo de elefante, el anterior falleció hace casi 10 años  ya de viejito al parecer (o de pena??)


----------



## Inkandrew9

Muy buenas fotos, sobretodo de la muralla, y el relato que nos acompaña tambien estaba ameno. Salu2 Daniel ... aver que mas sorpresas nos traes en un prox thread


----------



## Limeñito

¿O sea que tiene tres museos? No sabía acerca del llamado Museo Kalinowski.

Poderosos motivos para visitar cuanto antes este hermoso lugar.


----------



## Poligono

Oye está bueno ese museo, gracias por las fotos, está tremendo el thread, saludos.


----------



## dannyhighrise

*OBRAS EN LA LAGUNA... POR DARK DARE*

*Avance al 1ro de setiembre*

FOTO DESDE EL JARDIN BOTANICO


LA ISLA CON EL RESTAURANTE


PUENTE DE ACCESO A LA ISLA


AL FONDO SE VE LA GRUTA


ACERCAMIENTO DE LA GRUTA O TUNEL DE LA LAGUNA


LA FOTO PANORAMICA FINAL


SOLO FALTA EL AGUA Y ALGUNOS ACABADOS OJALA QUE PARA ESTE MES SE INAUGURE!!!!


----------



## DARK DARE

*FOTOS ULTIMAS!!!1 DE SETIEMBRE!*

FOTO DESDE EL JARDIN BOTANICO


LA ISLA CON EL RESTAURANTE


PUENTE DE ACCESO A LA ISLA


AL FONDO SE VE LA GRUTA


ACERCAMIENTO DE LA GRUTA O TUNEL DE LA LAGUNA


LA FOTO PANORAMICA FINAL


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Upss!! amigo ya te había quoteado hacia 5 minutos, sorry pensé que te habías dado cuenta 

Gracias por el update... ahora a esperar el felinario también :happy:


----------



## Indochine

encontre varios temas del parque de las leyendas en el foro:

Parque de las Leyendas

Vamonos al parque de las leyendas!

Parque de Las Leyendas tendrá laguna y felinario

Parque de Las Leyendas tendrá laguna y felinario

NUEVO ACUARIO PARA LIMA EN EL PARQUE DE LAS LEYENDAS

y al ver que aca se encuentran mas mensajes sigo con las novedades.










*plano del Parque de las Leyendas - año 2014*









El parque de las Leyendas es sus mas de 95 hectareas es un laberinto gigante!!!


----------



## Joaoleon19

^^ya se perdieron casi todas las fotos, lo más probables es que los foristas las eliminaron del servidor.

Pero ya que está revivido el Hilo, alguien sabe si en el Parque de Las Leyendas es posible tener contacto con algunos animales...?, o solo se mira pero no se toca.


----------

